# rhinestone transfers



## kinyemi (Nov 27, 2006)

*Hi people? Ok i have a question about rhinestone transfers. How exactly are they done? I read rodneys post on teh different samples he did for plastisol, but the rhinestone transfer really interested me. Can anyone advise*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's a few ways they are done. 

There's some good reading in these past rhinestone related threads found in the search.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Look under Lessons on Rhinestone Transfers,, and if you need any more help , I will be glad to help,, just let me know
Sandy Jo


----------

